

Ask HN: Name/domain advice on a Product Hunt clone - onurozen

I&#x27;m working on a Product Hunt style website which is about Turkish Startups but I couldn&#x27;t decide about name (and of course the domain) of the website. I have two wordings in my mind. I&#x27;m trying to choose one of them. Please let me know about your thoughts and if you have any other advice.<p>1. Turk Hunt
Pros
Easy to say and remember.
Easy to make connection with Product Hunt<p>Cons
It&#x27;s a bit sounding like about hunting<p>2. Turk Starter
Pros
Kickstarter similarity<p>Cons
Maybe a bit long and not relevant as Turk Hunt?<p>Thanks!
======
mattnish
Does it have to be _____ Hunt?

How about just 'TurkishStartups' or one of these: StartupTurk TurkStartups
TurkProducts Turkstarter TurkTech

~~~
onurozen
Thanks for your opinion and alternatives. I got similar feedbacks about hunt
wording. I will re-consider all alternatives again.

